# Livestock wholesalers



## Mujician (Mar 7, 2007)

I know the names of two companies:- Peregrine and Momkfield. Im sure there are lots of other reptile wholesalers but how do I find them? Im wanting to contact some to see if they are interested in any baby animals I have. Thanks, Ben


----------



## penfold (Sep 9, 2007)

try berber king on here


----------



## jaykickboxer (Feb 11, 2008)

Stricktly reptiles in Croydon is another


----------



## Mujician (Mar 7, 2007)

Ive just sent Berber King a message, thanks Jay, I'll check it out.


----------



## Zoo-Man (Apr 12, 2008)

Why not just ask the shops, as you will get more money for your animals from them than wholesalers.


----------



## Adam98150 (Jan 12, 2009)

Whoesalers supply the shops, so you're not going to get a good offer. If an offer at all, even.

Go directly to the shops. As above.


----------



## Mujician (Mar 7, 2007)

However most of the shops nearby are either small or dont know what the animals I have are. Let alone how to advise their customers on how to keep them. Wholesalers will know which shops are more likely to sell the animals. There are one or two shops and Im in the process of contacting them. This is the first year I will have had this many babies so Im just finding my feet.


----------



## Zak (Jan 7, 2008)

Sent you message


----------

